# Some 2024 Corvette E-ray hybrid details leaked



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No charge port, allegedly...









Chevy accidentally leaked the hybrid Corvette on its site


The electrified sports car is coming next year.




www.theverge.com





🧐

And a Corvette SUV in the works 💀


----------

